

Xitrum - fully loaded Scala web framework - johnx123-up
http://ngocdaothanh.github.com/xitrum/

======
dkhenry
Xitrum looks interesting and I am really happy tyo see another option for
Java/Scala that isn't tied to the J2EE platform, but this gives me no
compelling reason to switch from play in fact it seems there is some
downsides. It doesn't use Scala as its templating language and there appears
no way to deploy to an Application Server. It does seem like they are making
it easier then play to do Async services, but I will have to wait for Play 2.0
to make a final call on that.

------
johnx123-up
Useful links:

1\. Xitrum projects [https://groups.google.com/group/xitrum-
framework/browse_thre...](https://groups.google.com/group/xitrum-
framework/browse_thread/thread/99d11503d6a4c572)

2\. Xitrum github (for features) <https://github.com/ngocdaothanh/xitrum>

3\. Xitrum vs Play! [https://groups.google.com/group/xitrum-
framework/browse_thre...](https://groups.google.com/group/xitrum-
framework/browse_thread/thread/82bc8f85ffc87325)

------
drKarl
How does it compare to Play! ?

~~~
johnx123-up
Xitrum is more _complete_ than Play! From the author
[https://groups.google.com/group/xitrum-
framework/browse_thre...](https://groups.google.com/group/xitrum-
framework/browse_thread/thread/82bc8f85ffc87325)

~~~
noelwelsh
That reply seems to reference Play 1.x, which is a very different beast from
Play 2 (I've just completed a project using the Play 2 beta). I haven't used
Xitrium. I think Play 2 is very good if you want a RESTful web application and
you want to render pages on the server-side (which is largely what I wanted
for my project). For my current project I've found we're shifting to client-
side rendering, and then these kind of web frameworks are redundant, with
BlueEyes being a much better fit.

~~~
ngocdaothanh
Xitrum tries to catch up with latest practices in web development. It supports
client-side rendering style by integrating Knockout.js.

See the Todos demo: [https://github.com/ngocdaothanh/xitrum-
demos/blob/master/src...](https://github.com/ngocdaothanh/xitrum-
demos/blob/master/src/main/scala/quickstart/controller/Todos.scala)
[https://github.com/ngocdaothanh/xitrum-
demos/blob/master/src...](https://github.com/ngocdaothanh/xitrum-
demos/blob/master/src/main/view/scalate/quickstart/controller/Todos/index.jade)

You can focus on working with JS objects on browser side, and with Scala case
classes on server side. Xitrum converts data back and forth for you. APIs for
Knockout.js will be improved more in the future.

